# إرشادات قصيرة غير دورية تخص الخدمة والخدام



## aymonded (21 مايو 2013)

عظماء هذا الدهر والباحثين بفكر عقلهم، والمعتمدين على دراسة الكتب والمعاجم والقواميس وحدها حسب قدرات كل واحد فيهم، معتمدين على الحكمة والمعرفة البشرية التي في هذا العالم، يستحيل عليهم أن يسبروا أعماق الحكمة والتدبير الإلهي الذي في كلمة الله معلنه بالروح القدس، لذلك يُصيبهم حوَّل في أعين قلبهم، فيروا بعقلهم المشبع بحكمة العالم وفكره كلمة الله، فيفسرونها تفسير حسب المنطق وكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع، فاقدين برهان الروح والقوة الذي يشع من كلمة الله، لذلك يُخطأ الكثيرين في الشرح والتفسير، بالرغم من أن كلامهم مقنع جداً وللغاية وبعضه أو أكثريته صحيح وليس فيه خطأ، لأنهم يفتقدون لبراهن الروح الذي به كُتبت الكلمة، الذي [ تكلم أُناس الله القديسين مسوقين من الروح القدس ] (2بطرس 1: 21)، فطالما الروح القدس ساق القديسين ليكتبوا بإلهام، هكذا ينبغي أن يُساق الشُراح والمُفسرين بنفس ذات الروح عينه، لكي يكتبوا ويشرحوا ويفسروا حسب التدبير المُعلن من الله بإلهام وبرهان الروح والقوة، لذلك كثير من الشراح الأتقياء يصلون قبل أن يشرحوا أي شيء طالبين قوة الله لتحل عليهم والروح القدس يسوقهم ليكتبوا بنفس ذات الروح عينه، لأن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابهم ولا فكرهم الشخصي، لذلك واجب علينا أن نعرف ما هو قصد الله من كل ما كُتب في الكتاب المقدس، وماذا يُريد هو أن يقول للناس وليس نحن. ​


----------



## aymonded (26 مايو 2013)

*أروع خدمة نقدمها لأي إنسان هي أن نضعه أمام المسيح، مثل أصدقاء المريض طريح الفراش الذين سعوا بكل طاقتهم حتى أنزلوه من السقف  ووضعوه أمام مسيح القيامة والحياة، طبيب النفس الأعظم، وتركوه بين يديه بدون أن يقولوا كلمة واحدة، فشفاه الرب سريعاً وأقامه صحيحاً معافاً، وهذه هي خدمتنا الحقيقية أن نضع كل من نعرفهم أمام الطبيب العظيم شخص ربنا يسوع بإيمان حي وفي صمت لكي يعمل هو ويتمم مشيئته كما يراها كالتدبير....*​


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2013)

الفشل  والنجاح في الخدمة لا تُقاس بالنتائج التي أمام أعيننا نراها، إنما تُقاس بمقياس  المحبة وأمانة القلب في تقديمها، ومن جهة فعل ثمرها في النفوس، أي النتيجه منها فهي في يد الله وحده، فهو المسئول الأول والأخير  عنها:
​

[ إذاً ليس الغارس شيئاً ولا الساقي، بل الله الذي يُنمي ] (1كورنثوس3: 7)
 [ والغارس والساقي هما واحد، ولكن كل واحد سيأخذ أجرته بحسب تعبه ] (1كورنثوس 3: 8)


----------



## aymonded (15 يونيو 2013)

*ليمتحن كل خادم نفسه ويقيسها على مقياس محبة المسيح في الصليب، لأن أحيانا حينما يحاول أن يردع المخالفين، أو أخاً له قد وقع في خطأٍ ما يراه عظيماً جداً، أو قد يجعله يخسر عمل النعمة في قلبه، قد ينجرف في الغضب فيسقط في فخ الشيطان دون أن يدري فيخسر نفسه في النهاية بحجة الغيرة على عمل الله، ناسياً أن المحبة قاعدة أساس الخدمة ورباط السلام بين المتخالفين، والأساس الذي ينطلق منه كل إصلاح للنفس التي تعثرت عن جهل لتسقط في أي زلل يبعدها عن طريق التقوى والحياة الجديدة في المسيح يسوع، فلا يليق بنا أن نهلك أنفسنا بالغضب على الآخرين بحجة الخدمة والتمسك بالحق في سبيل أن نُخلِّص غيرنا.*


----------



## aymonded (22 أغسطس 2013)

من الذي يستطيع أن يحوِّل الألم من كونه قوة هدَّامة إلى قوة خلاَّقة !!!
أو ما الذي  يستطيع أن يحوَّل الموت نتيجة استعمال العنف غير المبرر وكنتيجة الظلم  البين، إلى فعل شهادة حية تتحول لبذار تُثمر مجد وغنى فائق عظيم مملوء  مجداً !!!
أو ما الذي يحوَّل إخفاق العدالة الأرضية والذي قد يصل لليأس منها إلى ذبيحة شفاعة حية !!!
أنه  صليب ربنا يسوع وحده، الذي أن قبله الإنسان المسيحي الحقيقي الحي بالله  ولأجل الله، بإرادته، يتحول فيه لفعل شهادة حيه بمجد قيامة يسوع، ليصير هو  نفسه في شركة الصلب مع مسيح الحياة والمجد، فتتحول آلامه لشهادة، وموته  لحياة، ودمه الذي سفك نتيجة الظلم لكونه مسيحي حقيقي، وديع ومتواضع القلب،  إلى صلاة صامته نحو السماء تتشفع وتتوسل لأجل الأعداء ليرحمهم الله  وينجيهم، ومن أجل سلام الكنيسة، فيعم السلام في النهاية وتتقوى الكنيسة  جداً، لأن دمه يعتبر بذرة قوية تُزرع في باطن الكنيسة لتنمو وتتقدم في  القامة والنعمة عند الله والناس، وأيضاً المجتمع نفسه يتغير وتدخل فيه  شهادة بذرة إيمان حي توجهه وتؤهله لقبول مجد الله المستتر في القديسين.

فيا من تريد أن تخدم الله بصدق، ينبغي أن تحمل روح الشهادة داخلك وتحيا على نفس ذات المستوى لتزرع سلاماً وسط المخدومين، وتكون حياتك مصلوبة مع المسيح فتثمر لحساب مجد يسوع إذ أن روح قيامته يشع من داخلك فتأثر على الموتى بالخطايا والذنوب بقوة الحياة التي تشع منك فيعودوا ويتبوا سريعاً لينضموا مع كنيسة الله لنكون جميعنا رعية واحدة لراعٍ واحد آمين​


----------

